# Sig P226 -- is All Steel worth the cost?



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

I noticed two different Sig P226's in 9mm ... they are both NEW guns.

one is E26R-9-RTSS (2-tone) and has a stainless steel frame
and that would cost me about $775


other one is E26R-9-BSS-SRT with a hard anodized frame
and that would cost me about $635



My understanding is that an all stainless pistol will have less recoil and also will be more durable. I am using this mostly for self defense and the weight wont be an issue for carrying. For a guy who doesnt know much about these pistols...is that $140 a fair price difference...and if so...is it worth the added cost for an all steel P226? 

Thank you to anyone who can offer advice!!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

buy a used sig, send it to the factory for the $140 refurbish and save $300.... just MY opinion


----------



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Ted, im not sure i understand what u mean---this is my first gun purchase---can u please explain?

thanks!!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i am saying that sigs are great guns, but the minute you fire it, it becomes a used gun.... so why not buy a used sig, take advantage of the sig refurbish program, and save a butt ton of money?

btw, i carry a sig p6 daily.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

SIG Service Plan


----------



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

wow Ted...that sounds like a great deal---so they will add new parts if needed to a Used Sig for just $140??


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

read the link.... clean, inspect, add new springs, new sights and function check.....


----------



## Macallan (Jan 12, 2012)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> buy a used sig, send it to the factory for the $140 refurbish and save $300.... just MY opinion


I don't think he is going to be able to pick up a used one for THAT much less than new. The problem often times is finding something so personal such as this that gets so specific in taste on the used market; but if you can find a used example in acceptable condition then why not? Sig will even refinish the slide and frame on a stainless model to look like new. if you add up the refinishing and refurbishing though... you'd have to find a steal or else you could have just bought new for less and had no headache or waiting.


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

yes to all stainless. a 226s is on my short list.


----------

